# Ηλεκτρονική εξόφληση λογαριασμών ΕΥΔΑΠ



## Palavra (Dec 24, 2014)

Έχω κατενθουσιαστεί με την ΕΥΔΑΠ σήμερα :) 

Ο λογαριασμός στο σπίτι πληρώνεται μέσω πάγιας εντολής στην τράπεζα. Ωστόσο, είχαμε βάλει μια ρύθμιση για ανώτατο όριο σχετικά μικρό, επειδή μια φορά είχαμε πάθει μια αβαρία και είχε έρθει ένας παραφουσκωμένος λογαριασμός (τιπ: αν φεύγετε διακοπές να κοιτάτε μήπως τρέχει το καζανάκι, η χρέωση αν υπάρχει διαρροή είναι κλιμακωτή και ανεβαίνει πολύ από κάποια κυβικά και μετά:s). Μη σας τα πολυλογώ, ο λογαριασμός δεν πληρώθηκε.

Ωστόσο, η ΕΥΔΑΠ στη σελίδα της έχει μια εφαρμογή από την οποία μπορείς να πληρώσεις ηλεκτρονικά τον εκπρόθεσμο λογαριασμό σου χωρίς να τρέχεις στα γραφεία της, το οποίο και μόλις έκανα. Μάλιστα, ήρθε σχετικό μέιλ για να μας πληροφορήσει για τη συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή από την ίδια την ΕΥΔΑΠ. Από ό,τι πληροφορούμαι, υπάρχει και αλέρτ για την περίπτωση που σου ανεβαίνει πολύ ο λογαριασμός, να κοιτάξεις μήπως έχεις διαρροή, φαντάζομαι. Και εις άλλες υπηρεσίες, αμήν!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 24, 2014)

Πολύ καλό!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 24, 2014)

Η προειδοποίηση ότι η κατανάλωση φουσκώνει αφύσικα είναι πολύ χρήσιμη, επειδή εκτός από τα καζανάκια μπορεί να υπάρχει και υπόγεια διαρροή (σε κήπο, π.χ.) που δεν φαίνεται καθόλου. Μας έχει συμβεί και ο λογαριασμός έφτασε τα 800 ευρώ.


----------

